# اريد معرفة معنى portfolio management بصورة بسيطة و الفرق بينها و بين program management



## أحمد عيد سعيد (22 يونيو 2012)

اريد معرفة معنى portfolio management بصورة بسيطة و الفرق بينها و بين program management


----------



## sang (22 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
Program management
هذا المصطلح يعني كيفية إدارة مجموعة من المشاريع Projects التي لها علاقة ببعضها البعض بشكل متناسق ، حيث يُعرف البرنامج Program على أنه مجموعة من المشاريع Projects التي لها علاقة ببعضها و الأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة و اذكر منها في حاله بناء مجمع مدارس حكومي .. يمكننا أن نتعامل مع كل مدرسة على أنها Project و المجمع بالكامل على أنه Program وهنا يجدر الإشارة على أن إدارة عمليات بناء المدارس في وقت واحد أفضل من بناء مدرسة ثم الأخرى .
Portfolio management 
مصطلح Portfolio يعني باللغة العربية ( الحقيبة ) و الحقائب الإدارية في الشركات توضع لتخدم خطط استراتيجية طويلة الأجل تحقق أهداف الإستثمار نفسه و تُعرف Portfolio management على أنه عملية إدارة مجموعة من البرامج Program بشكل متناسق بهدف تحقيق الأهداف الاستراتيجية للمنظومة و لكن هنا لا يُشترط أن تكون البرامج ذات علاقة ببعضها البعض و لكنها في الأخير تخدم الهدف من قيام الكيان الإداري .

أتمنى أن تكون الأجابة واضحة و أرجو المعذرة عن الخطأ أو السهو *


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (24 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على الشرح الصحيح والمبسط


----------



## أحمد عيد سعيد (24 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على هذا الشرح المبسط وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 يونيو 2012)

sang قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> Program management
> هذا المصطلح يعني كيفية إدارة مجموعة من المشاريع Projects التي لها علاقة ببعضها البعض بشكل متناسق ، حيث يُعرف البرنامج Program على أنه مجموعة من المشاريع Projects التي لها علاقة ببعضها و الأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة و اذكر منها في حاله بناء مجمع مدارس حكومي .. يمكننا أن نتعامل مع كل مدرسة على أنها Project و المجمع بالكامل على أنه Program وهنا يجدر الإشارة على أن إدارة عمليات بناء المدارس في وقت واحد أفضل من بناء مدرسة ثم الأخرى .
> Portfolio management
> ...




بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً, شرح موفق وواضح وأظهر الفرق ولله الحمد


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على هذا الشرح


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 يوليو 2012)

شرح واضح وبسيط جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله علما


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 يوليو 2012)

sang قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> Program management
> هذا المصطلح يعني كيفية إدارة مجموعة من المشاريع Projects التي لها علاقة ببعضها البعض بشكل متناسق ، حيث يُعرف البرنامج Program على أنه مجموعة من المشاريع Projects التي لها علاقة ببعضها و الأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة و اذكر منها في حاله بناء مجمع مدارس حكومي .. يمكننا أن نتعامل مع كل مدرسة على أنها Project و المجمع بالكامل على أنه Program وهنا يجدر الإشارة على أن إدارة عمليات بناء المدارس في وقت واحد أفضل من بناء مدرسة ثم الأخرى .
> Portfolio management
> ...


لك كل الشكر على هذا الشرح الواضح بارك الله فيك


----------

